

German intelligence helped US in search for Bin Laden - hcrisp
http://sputniknews.com/military/20150517/1022227999.html

======
hackercurious
By the way,

"SPUTNIK online media is registered with the federal service for supervision
of communications, information technology and mass media."

Has anyone ever heard of SPUTNIK News before?

~~~
davidgerard
It's an attempt to do what RT does without the reputation for gibbering lunacy
that RT has managed to accumulate, done by the same department that does RT.

Unfortunately, they may have blown it.
[http://sputniknews.com/world/20150515/1022192980.html](http://sputniknews.com/world/20150515/1022192980.html)

Like RT: if it appears sane and reasonable, it'll have been cribbed from
somewhere else and you should use the original. In this case, the original
appears to be: [http://www.dw.de/report-german-spy-agency-gave-us-
informatio...](http://www.dw.de/report-german-spy-agency-gave-us-information-
on-osama-bin-laden-whereabouts/a-18454653)

